# Question about flying with knife kit



## flourhead (Dec 3, 2012)

I hope I am posting this in the right location.

I am going to NY for a wedding and want to take my knife kit. Can I pack it in my checked luggage  or do I have to mail it to NY?

How does that work?

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## nathan kreider (Jul 13, 2012)

In Australia, you are able to take knives on board the plane, as long as they are locked away in your baggage under the plane. I guess the law's wouldn't be too different for you.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

You can take your kit but it must be in checked luggage. If your traveling with an extensive kit it's a wise idea to have the TSA pre-inspect your bag and let them know you have knives. They mark your bag and then you can lock it. This is the same procedure in the US for traveling with firearms. Any time you go International the rules can change. If you just have one or two knives you can just put them in checked luggage but pack them well so no one gets cut if your bag gets a random search. Also remember you can only use TSA locks on standard checked luggage. If you are taking a full kit of knives in a dedicated case it's a prudent move to but extra luggage insurance at the counter. IIR you can but up to 5k worth of coverage on a single bag. When you do this they hand carry your bag to the plane and hand deliver it on arrival. It's not cheap but it's more cost effective than losing something valuable.

Dave


----------



## flourhead (Dec 3, 2012)

Thank you, I will put it in my checked baggage and let the TSA know that I have a knife kit inside and let them inspect it if they want to. The insurance sounds like a solid idea as well.


----------



## dledmo (Apr 7, 2006)

Actually the insurance is dirt cheap, or it used to be when I was a ticket agent 15 years ago.  It was something like a buck for $100 of insurance.  We sold it to hunters with their guns all the time.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

Insurance is going to vary from carrier to carrier but with Delta they used to limit coverage at 5K per bag and the last time I bought it the cost was $50 per bag per leg of your flight. Well worth it IMO but $100 RT adds up. You might save a little $$ fedexing your knives but there are risks with that as well. Freight companies have become mighty stingy about paying insurance claims.

Dave


----------



## jimbo68 (Feb 3, 2012)

I've shipped things ahead via UPS with little trouble, and the expense is not that great.  The only problem is that you must ship a reasonable time in advance to insure delivery before you get where you are going, so you are without your knives for a while.

A friend of mine who sells for a meat purveyor ships his knives in his luggage.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

A year or so ago my son needed to fly with his pistol to TX; no problem- he showed it to Security to be unloaded, with a trigger lock, no ammo, in a locked case, in his _checked_ bag. So I'm sure there is a protocol for knives. Bombs, maybe not. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

Mike


----------



## twyst (Jan 22, 2012)

UPS/FEDEX is a much better way to go for this in my humble opinion.   Much less hassle, much less worrying about it going missing.


----------



## coup-de-feu (Aug 4, 2010)

I have traveled internationally with my knives checked in more than 50 times, I have never had a problem. I check them separately in a hard Pelican case that can be thrown around and beat up and protect the knives. I have never bothered to tell TSA what is in the case, I don't lock it, I've never gotten the insurance, never had an issue. I guess sometimes immigration and customs have given me a funny look or two when they first see the knives, I just don't say anything and let them figure it out. There is nothing illegal or even suspicious about a chef traveling with knives.

Pelican cases are pretty much indestructible and make good knife kits. http://www.casesbypelican.net/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=APP-1500F

CDF


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

Pelican Cases are awesome no matter how you travel.

Dave


----------

